# télécharger logiciel  pour transférer des photos de Nokia 6131 avec câble CA-53



## kefir (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je me retourne vers l'aide précieuse de ce forum pour obtenir la résolution du problème suivant : j'ai acheté hier le câble CA-53 qui permet de transférer les données (photos entre autres) de mon mobile Nokia 6131. Ils m'ont donné un mini-CD que je n'ose pas glisser dans mon Macintosh G5 de peur qu'il ne ressorte pas et on m'a dit qu'en allant sur le site de Nokia je pourrais télécharger le logiciel d'installation. Las ! il n'y en a, une fois de plus, que pour les PC. Donc pour l'instant, j'ai un câble inactif entre les mains, et mes photos sur mon mobile sans pouvoir les transférer. Merci à tous par avance pour le conseil magique qui résoudra ce problème.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

bonjour
je n'aiderai que sur un point : pas de mini CD


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2008)

Et en le branchant, il n'est pas vu, tout bonnement ?

Sinon, le plus simple : trouver une bonne âme avec un lecteur CD à tiroir et recopier le contenu du CD sur une clef USB.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2008)

Pour les Macs, Nokia indique que le 6131 est compatible avec iSync et qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'installer d'autre logiciel.


----------



## kefir (1 Juin 2008)

merci pour ces premiers éléments, j'ai vu en effet que Nokia indiquait que le mobile était compatible avec iSync, mais j'ignore ce que ça signifie concrètement. J'ai bien pensé en effet à faire copier le CD par quelqu'un pour que je puisse le charger sur une clé USB. Que signifie compatible avec iSync, cela fournirait-il une partie de la solution ? par avance merci pour vos renseignements à venir. Kefir


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2008)

Pour iSync, il suffit d'essayer. S'il ne se lance pas automatiquement au branchement du téléphone, on peut le trouver dans le dossier /Applications/ du Mac.

Attention en faisant les manipulations à ne pas demander un écrasement des données déjà présentes dans le téléphone.

En ce qui concerne le CD, j'ai un peu peur qu'il ne s'agisse en fait que du logiciel PC Suite de Nokia, qui ne peut fonctionner que sous Windows...


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2008)

Je pense que ce fil a davantage sa place dans le rayon mobilité/téléphonie des forums. Il y va. Il y est.


----------



## kefir (2 Juin 2008)

chapeau bas pour l'aide que vous m'avez fournie au sujet de l'utilisation d'Isync dans les applications du Macintosh, je vais essayer la méthode pour pouvoir connecter le Nokia 6131 et transférer les données images. J'ai toujours une grande admiration pour ces échanges de conseils (très précieux) en ligne, je trouve ça très réconfortant. Merci à tous ceux qui se sont donc penchés sur le cas que j'avais soulevé. Ce forum est une valeur sûre.


----------

